# Threat to Foriegners in Sharm



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Apparently on the Arabic news they are reporting that another warning has been issued to all foriegners in sharm to leave - or they will all be killed.

My M-I-L saw it reported again yesterday.!?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know that the Danish government issued a warning on Monday against travel but told those who were in the country to finish their holiday, on Friday they started an evacuation programme


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

So these threats are being taken seriously - not sure whether or not that is reassuring or not
It's just that this second threat doesn't deem to be being reported in the western media.
Or not that I have seen anyway.


----------

